# Steam auf 2 Platten betreiben?



## PF81 (4. Oktober 2013)

Hallo Community,

bin dabei ne SSD einzubauen. Geplant war Steam dann mit den ganzen Games (momentan installiert über 600GB) auf der HDD als Zweitplatte laufen zu lassen. Wie schauts denn aus mit 2-3 Games auf die SSD zu packen? Geht das? Kann man Steam auf 2 Laufwerken laufen lassen. Also ist klar, dass ich irgendwo in den Optionen ein zweites Verzeichnis erstellen kann und neue Sache da installiert werden. Aber wie sieht das mit Verschieberei aus? Funzt das? Wenn ja, wie?  

Danke euch wie immer Voraus!


----------



## Erok (4. Oktober 2013)

Ja das geht.

Du musst lediglich auf der zweiten Festplatte diesen Ordnerpfad erstellen : ..../Steam/SteamApps/common

Zusätzlich musst Du aus dem Installations-Verzeichnis von Steam selbst die Steam.dll auf der zweiten Festplatte dann in den Ordner Steam mit rein packen.

Greetz Erok


----------



## Shona (4. Oktober 2013)

Erok schrieb:


> Ja das geht.
> 
> Du musst lediglich auf der zweiten Festplatte diesen Ordnerpfad erstellen : ..../Steam/SteamApps/common
> 
> ...


Geht doch mitlerweile viel einfach^^
"Einstellungen -> Downloads -> Steam Bibliothek Ordner" und dort die SSD eintragen.
Beim installieren eines Spiels, das dies unterstützt, kann man dann aussuchen wohin man es installieren will. Die Ordner und alles was benötigt wird, wird dann automatisch erstellt 

Sollte es ein Spiel sein das dies noch nicht hat hilft das Tool Steam Mover - Download - CHIP Online
Einfach das Spiel normal auf die HDD installieren und dann per Steam MOver auf die SSD schieben. Es wird dann ein mklink erstellt und steam weiss dan automatisch wo die dateien liegen


----------



## xpSyk (4. Oktober 2013)

Steam Fragt bei der Instalation von Software immer wo die hinkommen soll.


----------



## kine (29. Dezember 2013)

xpSyk schrieb:


> Steam Fragt bei der Instalation von Software immer wo die hinkommen soll.


 
eigentlich schon also ich habe auch auf meiner externen ein steam verzeichnis und steam selbst auf der intern und das leuft ohne probleme


----------

